# Toys



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've read in several places that doves won't play with toys, but yesterday Maggie was walking around on the table where her cage is, eating the seeds she's tossed out of her cage, and she spotted the budgies' toys that are hanging on the side of their cage, which backs up to that table. She was fascinated, and stared at them, and then started playing with them through the bars. She has toys of her own but hadn't played with them at all. So I showed her that she has toys of her own, and I played with them to show her what they're for, and she hopped back into her cage and banged one around for a while. All my birds have a variety of toys but they have their favorite types and don't pay much attention to the ones that don't fit their favorite type, so now that I've seen which budgie toys she liked, I'll get her some like that for her own. She really liked the bell on one of the budgie toys she was pecking. When the bell rang, she pulled her head back and STARED at the toy, and then pecked it again. And again.  Her toy has a little bell on it, so I'll be sure whatever I get her has bells. 

Right now, she's got a mirror, a cat ball with a bell inside, and a calcium chew toy with various shaped things hanging from rawhide and a bell on the bottom. Plus a little stuffed toy, because her last family said she liked to drag a Beanie Baby ostrich around, so I gave her a Beanie Baby, but she hasn't played with it that I've seen.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie has several toys in her cage, including a cotton rope parrot toy with three cow bells - she puts her head in the biggest bell, grabs the clapper with her beak and shakes it like a dog with bone. She also has a stainless steel bell (typically sold for parrots) that hangs from the top of her cage, which she indignantly rings in the dark if she decides it's not _really _bedtime.


----------

